# Bellator 87 official for Michigan on Jan. 31, features lightweight tourney



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator Fighting Championships' Season 8 lightweight tournament kicks off Jan. 31, as the promotion returns to Soaring Eagle Casino & Resort in Mt. Pleasant, Mich., for Bellator 87.
> 
> Bellator executives today officially announced the event, and tickets – which range from just $20 to $65 – are on sale now. Bellator first visited the venue this past November for Bellator 82.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2012/...chigan-on-jan-31-features-lightweight-tourney


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the Pitbull brothers, those guys are animals. Bellator's lighter weights are just insane.


----------

